# Postbox / Mail



## Steveyh (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi All,
have just moved into my new villa in las filipinas ,and dont seem to be receiving any mail , was wondering if anyone knows if or how i set up a postbox in order for me to receive mail/post.
any infos appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steveyh said:


> Hi All,
> have just moved into my new villa in las filipinas ,and dont seem to be receiving any mail , was wondering if anyone knows if or how i set up a postbox in order for me to receive mail/post.
> any infos appreciated.


just go to the nearest post office _correos_ and speak to them 

they'll know where your _buzón _ is


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

When we moved in to our house, we had the same experience.

So we went to the local correos. 

They told us they don't deliver out here. 

We rented an apartado correos. A PO box for about 60 euro a year. We were given a key and go and check the post a couple of times a week.

However, as with all things, when you open your PO box or collect some items (especially packages) you need a your passport or your NIE number with you. They do accept a copy from a solicitor (notario). To get the copy go to the notario and ask for a pulsado. This cost me about 8 euro a document, but it saves carrying the originals around all the time.


----------



## Steveyh (Jul 5, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> just go to the nearest post office _correos_ and speak to them
> 
> they'll know where your _buzón _ is


Will do that ,thankyou for the info s


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Also remember that the year you rent your PO Box runs from January or February, depending on district, and you pay for a full year no matter when you start.


----------

